# Drink more H2O - snake oil



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

What is the obsession these days with water? Sheesh. Everywhere I turn around people are saying, "drink more water." No matter what their reason: maintain weight, lose weight, get fit, stay fit... Water is not the do all and end all cure and honestly, I really can't believe that drinking 8 glasses of water a day is going to make any dang difference to me except that I'll have to pee more. 

When I'm thirsty, I drink. If I'm not thirsty, I don't drink. If I sweat, I get thirsty so I drink.

And, here's a fact, people that live in the middle east don't drink a lot either. I even have that from personal knowledge (2nd hand): someone I know went there for a vacation - group tour thing. All the other tourists drank oodles of water. My friend looked at the natives and the guide and said, "hmm. They're not drinking so much." So she didn't. Guess what? Every single one of the tourists got heat exhaustion. My friend and the guide didn't. 

I think this whole water thing is just from marketing campaigns. Everyone has different water needs, just like they have different general diet needs.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

There is no way I could drink as much as recommended.

And I rarely drink water as it gives me a horrid tummy ache. Even as a child my mom made fruit juice for me so I drank that and raw milk. Love carbonated water, strange but it doesn't give me the tummy ache.

I was thinking of all the books of old that I have read. You know they just didnt have water bottles, hydration packs or whatever that they carried everywhere with them. Instead they had a canteen maybe with them and they refilled when they found good water or if they didn't carry water then they just drank as the came across cleanish water or not depends on how thirsty they where.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Got a lot of dysentery too.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

As an EMt, I see al ot of people drop from heat exhaustion who "Weren't thirsty" so they weren't drinking. 

You can drink too much water, but it takes gallons. You really can't go wrong carrying a water bottle. Better to drink more often than less often. The feeling of being thirsty itself is one of the very early signs of being dehydrated - so if you only drink when you're really thirsty you're probably not drinking enough. 

Your body is mostly water. It's good to maintain that


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

people who live in desert climates come to be used to it, and don't drink as much as a visitor to that climate. the Aboriginies of Australia could go a long time without water. 
But, if you get a lot of your water from your diet, such as in raw plants or meat, you will not need to drink as much.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Unless it's in mass amounts, water doesn't hurt either! The majority of what your body is made up of is water. Besides being essential to life, water can help you lose weight. I know it's one of my stratigies to keep me from popping snack in my mouth. 

Also, the people in the Middle East are used to going without water! It comes with the region. I was watching an Alaska show on TLC and they family was out there in 30 degree weather in a TANK TOP and shorts!! :sock: there is no way I could pull that off I'd be shaking and chattering!!! But again, it goes with the region. 

Heat stroke is from prolonged body core temp, being hydrated is only a piece of the puzzle. If they weren't drinking it would have been a lot worse! Your friend is luck she didn't meet the same fate as the other tourists. 

Drink more water! It can only help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

When you look into it no one knows where the 8 cups a day came from, but I think it isn't bad either. Trouble is some people really can't tell the difference between hunger and thirst, so eat when they actually need to drink.

I personally find that when I drink plenty and regularly the peeing thing evens out. I also know that I actually feel better and my skin is better. 

I also have come to believe quite strongly that fizzy pop is one of the blights of our nutritional lives, we were never designed to drink so many calories, or, especially in the case of diet drinks, so many chemicals. 

I truly believe that many many people do not drink enough water, which is a shame as we are so fortunate to live somewhere where access to water is something that we take very much for granted. I guess if you look at parts of the world where they drink less, you may find that theor diet has less sugar, salt and chemicals in it, therefore the body has less toxins to get rid of. That is of course a pure guess on my part, but it makes sense!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't drink even close to 8 cups of water. If we have water for dinner I'll usually finish the whole cup, and get another cup if I come back from riding and need it.

My aunt and uncle said drinking water when you need it won't do any good if you aren't drinking it enough before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

Marketing campaigns? lol Sorry I find that funny. The human body is made up of 55% - 65% water. You lose that water, you need to gain it back. Heat exhaustion and dehydration is not something you want to mess around with as it can result in death.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Slidestop - my point about the middle east was that my friend from Canada chose to do as the natives did and she was fine, while all the other Canadians and Americans drank more than they usually do. My friend was not "lucky" - she was aware. Actually, she was always pretty OCD about most things, including self-care.

Shoebox - I think maybe a lot of people don't listen to their bodies. They don't know when they are hungry or thirsty. They eat and drink out of habit or addiction. I see a lot of people that eat the same amount for every breakfast and every supper. I don't. Some days I want more or less. I do as my body bids. 

GH - I think you're right about people eating when they should be drinking. See my comment about listening to your body.

Tiny - good point about water from other sources. I don't eat much dry stuff or much processed stuff.

Overall - I still think that people are using water as snake oil, when the true fix to their lives should be better diet and overall care.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmmm... All very good thoughts. I know that here in Az, as anywhere it should be, hydrate today for tomorrow. In essence, the fluid you take in today hydrates your cells for tomorrows activities. I'm guilty of not getting thirsty enough to drink actual water very often. But I drink lots of other fluids, all are water based. Very little soda, but iced tea, coffee, juice, etc. Lots of fruit and veggies. I know, I know, caffeine causes water loss, however it's all a balance. I honestly feel that each individual needs to know their own body and what their specific needs are. I know that each individual have differing hydration needs. Let's look at differing breeds of horses. I know people with desert breeds that can go miles without water and do fine. I have a Morgan cross that really only drinks a quantity of water about every other day, but a Tennessee walker I have will drink down a full bucket everyday.

I guess my point is, people need to be in touch with what their needs are. Everyone is different. My regular diet is caffeine, sugar, alcohol, red meat and as many carbs as I can stuff down. Yet my yearly check up is great. My husband can LOOK at sugar and go into a coma, if he has 2 cups of coffee he has the jitters all day, a steak will give him a belly ache for days and he may only have 2 beers a year. Everyone is different and we should recognize that.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sorry, but you may be rewriting all medical textbooks here if you believe your friend beat heat stroke in the Middle East because she didn't drink any water. 

You also need to take into account the fitness of the people, what they were doing, their clothing, their location.... There are way to many factors to figure in beside just not consuming water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

SlideStop - it may sound odd, but you've got to admit that of 15 or so people, my friend, the second oldest person there, was the ONLY one aside from the guide that did not get ill on their hikes. The age group was from mid-20's to early 70's. My friend was in her late 60's. Whatever she did, she did it right.

Hmmm... unless maybe the water was bad... but my friend did drink some, just not nearly as much as the others.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

It has a lot to do with WHEN you drink, as well. Ever notice desert peoples (and animals) tend to drink very early in the morning, and again at dusk, and not a lot in between? It's easier to load up on water in the cooler part of the day without it making you feel a bit sick. 
And did you know that many times, when you think you are hungry, its actually your body telling you to get some water in! That's why it can be easier to lose weight if you drink a glass of water first when you feel hungry, and wait a half hour to see if you are still hungry.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Different people need different amounts. I think it is silly to tell someone that they should drink an exact amount each day. The amount of water your body needs depends on SO many variables. Therefore unless someone is clearly dehydrated I tend to not comment on vwhether they should be drinking more water. However, I can't see how it could be healthy to never drink water....only soda, juice, milk, etc. But to each his own I suppose. 

Personally, I have Sjogrens, an autoimmune disease that causes my body to have too little of pretty much every single fluid. My throat begins closing and my mouth gets sores if I do not drink all day every day. I weight only 88 lbs currently and am 4'10 1\2, but it is not abnotmal for me to consume over 80 oz of water a day. I don't really pee that much either. Obviously my body is using what it asks me to consume. If I do not drink as much as it wants, my skin gets a nasty feeling to it, I get very tired, and I immediately get a migraine that can only be fixed by balancing my electrolytes with straight salt and a lot of warm water. People comment that I drink too much water but what else would I do? My entire body is bone dry... and I can't drink milk, soda, or juices for varying health reasons. Conversely, the rest of my family might drink one glass of ice waster a day and is totally fine.

Drink what your body tells you to drink. It is programmed to have a lot of self preservation if you just listen.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Endiku, I just had to go google that and read a little. Fascinating! I'm sorry that you are burdened with this disorder, but on the other hand I'm glad you seem to have a handle on it. I see you're in S. Tx. We here in Az eat a lot of jicama. I challenge anyone other than a desert rat to know what THAT is. I carry a ziplock container of it when I ride. It really helps to retain fluids and utilize what your body has. Good stuff.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Blue said:


> Endiku, I just had to go google that and read a little. Fascinating! I'm sorry that you are burdened with this disorder, but on the other hand I'm glad you seem to have a handle on it. I see you're in S. Tx. We here in Az eat a lot of jicama. I challenge anyone other than a desert rat to know what THAT is. I carry a ziplock container of it when I ride. It really helps to retain fluids and utilize what your body has. Good stuff.


I live in Arkansas, never been to your state. I buy my jicama in the grocery store. It makes a lovely munchie.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I am from the desert , born and raised, and I have always spent a lot of time outside. I have been with people many times that couldn't take the heat, much less stay in it - with or without water. I have also been with totally "fit" people that bought into the "8 glasses a day" stuff that got heat exhaustion where there was no shortage of water. I think they just weren't use to the heat. I got heat exhaustion once - when I was "out of my element" in the southeast - the temperature was cooler, but the humidity higher and it fooled my senses and kicked my patootie. I sincerely believe that people learn to listen to their body in the environment in which they are raised/live, and by and large the body will not fail to let you know when it needs water - and it is very foolish not to listen - but some arbitrary "water quota" isn't necessary. I drink a lot of water in the summer, I always take some with me when I ride, etc., - and I drink it for no other reason other than I am thirsty. As for people that are inside in a controlled temperature most of the day that drink copious amounts of water b/c it is "healthy"? Well, I think water can be (depending on the quality) the healthiest beverage choice of all, but I see no real health benefit to be had by a healthy adult downing a pre-determined amount that is way above what the quantity of liquid they would otherwise consume.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

squirrelfood said:


> I live in Arkansas, never been to your state. I buy my jicama in the grocery store. It makes a lovely munchie.


I'm impressed! Not many people out of the desert know what it is.

I would like to add as well that WHAT water makes a difference IN MY OPINION. We have a wonderful well. Our water has tons of minerals that the human body uses. Bottled water, IMO, doesn't have the same values, and city water... I don't even know what to say.:hide:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Re the friend I don't see anything that happened that could be shown not to be luck..


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Shoebox said:


> As an EMt, I see al ot of people drop from heat exhaustion who "Weren't thirsty" so they weren't drinking.
> 
> You can drink too much water, but it takes gallons. You really can't go wrong carrying a water bottle. Better to drink more often than less often. The feeling of being thirsty itself is one of the very early signs of being dehydrated - so if you only drink when you're really thirsty you're probably not drinking enough.
> 
> Your body is mostly water. It's good to maintain that


I have to totally agree with Shoe here. Key word is moderation and you should be drinking water as a precaution against dehydration (easy to do on a hot or humid day). You can debate on how much, but usually your body tells you when you're thirsty. Pretty simple. I do agree that you needn't douse your system merely to satisfy a diet or similar plan.
Eat when your hungry and drink when your thirsty. Your body is pretty smart.

All the best !


----------



## jackboy (Jul 8, 2012)

I eclipse the 8 cups mark by 10 am I drink a lot of water just because I guess. I'm usually working by 6:30 but now I'm having to wait till later seeing as it's getting daylight later. In the spring,summer and fall I usually drink around 2 gallons of fluids a day because I'm outside working all day but I see others doing the same job and not even drinking half that


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

8 glasses of water is 1/2 gallon.

Some people say that is a lot of water, but then those same people have no problem drinking a half gallon of iced tea or a 1/2 gallon (2 liter) of Coke or another soft drink a day.

Drinking something that contains all that sugar is very bad for you, so is drinking Diet Coke or Similar.

The body needs pure water to help flush out impurities.

.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

A lot of that 8 cups of water would be in whatever else you drank but drinking plain water is better for your kidney function and blood than lots of sweet drinks or caffeine
Unless you buy bottled water then no salesman involved.
Heat exhaustion is related to dehydration so it makes sense to replace fluid lost from sweating with water - I would think those people that drank lots of the stuff were ill from contamination - always a general rule to only drink recognized brands of bottled water or sterilized water in countries like that


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

My body literally hates to drink the recommended amount of water unless I'm working my butt off, then it's ok with more water. I will have to force myself to drink more past a throat that's trying to close down on me. Like stated above, I can drink other liquids all day long without the same result.

Now here's the bit of wisdom with age thing I've discovered. I would know I'm dehydrated, get a dehydration headache and forcing myself to drink more water even with my body saying no more. Headache will not go away and I will not feel better no matter how much water I drink. Grab a bottle of Gatorade to drink and the headache will be gone in minutes and I'll feel a lot better. Seems I need electrolytes more than water. Unfortunately most places I work will not allow anything but water on the production floor.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That's something to consider - when we sweat a lot we don't just lose fluid - we lose stuff like salt that's essential at a certain level so just drinking water in that sort of situation could just dilute down what's left even more. Probably a good idea to always carry some electrolyte sachets if you expect to sweat a lot


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Darrin said:


> My body literally hates to drink the recommended amount of water unless I'm working my butt off, then it's ok with more water. I will have to force myself to drink more past a throat that's trying to close down on me. Like stated above, I can drink other liquids all day long without the same result.
> 
> Now here's the bit of wisdom with age thing I've discovered. I would know I'm dehydrated, get a dehydration headache and forcing myself to drink more water even with my body saying no more. Headache will not go away and I will not feel better no matter how much water I drink. Grab a bottle of Gatorade to drink and the headache will be gone in minutes and I'll feel a lot better. Seems I need electrolytes more than water. Unfortunately most places I work will not allow anything but water on the production floor.


This is what jicama good for. Nice little snack and helps your body utilize the proper fluids.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Darrin said:


> My body literally hates to drink the recommended amount of water unless I'm working my butt off, then it's ok with more water. I will have to force myself to drink more past a throat that's trying to close down on me. Like stated above, I can drink other liquids all day long without the same result.
> 
> Now here's the bit of wisdom with age thing I've discovered. I would know I'm dehydrated, get a dehydration headache and forcing myself to drink more water even with my body saying no more. Headache will not go away and I will not feel better no matter how much water I drink. Grab a bottle of Gatorade to drink and the headache will be gone in minutes and I'll feel a lot better. Seems I need electrolytes more than water. Unfortunately most places I work will not allow anything but water on the production floor.


You can get powdered electrolytes to put in your water and leave it clear. If nothing else is handy, add a teaspoon of salt and a teaspoon of baking SODA to a gallon of water. It works pretty well.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Like Endiku, I drink a lot of water for health reasons. If I don't drink a lot, I'll get a headache or migraine. Adding a pinch of salt helps as well to restore any electrolytes. I'm always thirsty, and I always drink. I go through about 10-12 bottles of water a day. I use a tumbler of course so as to not fill up a landfill, but it would be that equivalent. 

Your body is made to take in water, not soda or any other crud. I drink probably 1-2 cans of soda a month and the rest is water. I do drink some sweet tea as well, but to me there is absolutely nothing more refreshing than some ice water. I'll choose water over any other beverage any day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

some places have the most disgusting water, taste wise. you DONT drink the tap water in L.A. it's awful! gotta have either a filter, or buy bottled water(the big ones)

our water is very tasty, or rather , lacking in any mineral or chemical taste, as water should be.

most folks like to drink other things better than water 'cause they are sugary.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am not a big water drinker but I do notice that I drink more water in the summer than in the winter for obvious reasons. In the winter I may go days without water but drink coffee, ice tea, whole milk and I usually have a couple of beers in the evening while making supper. In the summer I drink much more water as my body needs but I would doubt it is more than 6-8 glasses a day.

This summer we didn't take any yearlings in so work days have been pretty short, but in the past when we made cow moves in the morning and moved and doctored yearlings in the afternoon, we never packed water with us horseback and go most the day without water or food. If we made it by the truck and trailer we would take a couple of small swigs from a hot water bottle that had been sitting in the truck all day and stuff a few crackers in our mouth, but nothing is worse than eating a lunch and chugging a bunch of water then having to ride, yuck. It makes me sick and I hate it sloshing around in my gut- I sound like a gelding trotting LOL! But I am used to going all day without eating and with very little water. 
If your body needs water and your thirsty, drink it. If not, don't.

Oh,I'm with blue, love jicama! Definitely desert rat food 
You can eat them plain or sprinkle some salt on with some lime juice, delicious, and will help replace salt lost in sweat.
Radishes are good too.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Blue, yes it is a little known AI disorder but you would be surprised how many people have it! I am just a little weird because it is usually developed in your 40s or so. I'm 18 and have likely had it, though undiagnosed, for 4 years. It is kicking my butt but yes at least I have the hydration issue mostly controlled! I have to laugh when people suggest that I drink less though. I looked up Jicama, and I WANT some now!!! It is high in pretty much everything I'm low in...I need to visit Arizona. I've never seen a Jicama here, but my new mission is to find some. I eat another root type plant from the desert called Yucca Root or Cassava but it has different health benefits.

I agree that drinking water without paying attention to electrolytes can be a bad ides. That gives me a wporse headache. However, if I eat something salty with it or in it, I often feel much better. I happen to hate Gatorade and I assure you all that you can balance your levels without it


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I enjoy a bit of a mineral taste to my water.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

^^I too enjoy some "substance" to my water. I can't stand most bottled water; it tastes like, well, nothing - just blah. In all the years I have only found one that I liked. Good thing we have absolutely great well water.

Someone posted that they drink less water in the winter "for obvious reasons." I actually drink more in the winter. It is much drier here in the winter, so if I'm out working, I need a drink. In the summer, I'll go out in the bush with a small bottle of koolaid and that's good for me for about 4 hours when I'm working. I actually do really poorly in the heat and only in the last 10 years found out that koolaid does me far more good than plain water when I'm working.

I also agree with posters that say drinking a lot when working makes them sluggish, sloppy, uncomfortable. That's me.

So like everything else, other than a few folks, we all need different amounts and different things.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I drink coffee in the morning and water the rest of the day. I seldom deviate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

NorthernMama said:


> ^^I too enjoy some "substance" to my water. I can't stand most bottled water; it tastes like, well, nothing - just blah. In all the years I have only found one that I liked. Good thing we have absolutely great well water.


Weird, I can't stand "substance to my water" even adding a lemon wedge makes it an awkward balance of flavored but still to watery so I go with plain old water. 

I definitely drink at least 8 cups water a day (I also live in a desert (AZ) where it is usually 110+ and we literally have had "heat days" where the air conditioners in the schools couldn't cool the main buildings to a reasonable temperature). If you aren't used to it 8 cups seems like a lot but I drink my Camelbak twice during the school day thats over 6 cups right there. First thing I do when I go home is drink a glass of water or two which brings me to 8 and I'm not done b/c I have water with my breakfast/lunch/dinner too. 

Dehydration is honestly horrible, if you don't think so you haven't been _really_ dehydrated before. Living in AZ I couldn't even tell you how many people die hiking the Grand Canyon b/c they think they can make it (two people recently that were co-workers of my dad's).


If your not drinking straight water, eating citrus, celery, watermelon -- there is a reason we set fresh fruits/veggies out ALL THE TIME when we have out of town guests


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

By the time a person experiences thirst, the body is already dehydrated.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

When a person drinks a lot of water daily, the more water the body will routinely eliminate. Going from high water intake and "nominal" temperatures, to high heat limited water supply - your body will not immediately do what is best for you, which is - to _retain_ water. I think the lack of "acclimation", and sometimes just "common sense", gets people into trouble when they decide they are going to pop into the desert for an extended period of time w a limited water supply. Heat exhaustion comes on fast, and w no means to quickly reduce someone's body temp, it can get way out of control - hydrated or not.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Missy May said:


> When a person drinks a lot of water daily, the more water the body will routinely eliminate. Going from high water intake and "nominal" temperatures, to high heat limited water supply - your body will not immediately do what is best for you, which is - to _retain_ water. I think the lack of "acclimation", and sometimes just "common sense", gets people into trouble when they decide they are going to pop into the desert for an extended period of time w a limited water supply. Heat exhaustion comes on fast, and w no means to quickly reduce someone's body temp, it can get way out of control - hydrated or not.


During a period of heat stress or stroke is a BADDDD SIGN if your body stops swearing. It's first instinct is to sweat to keep the body cool. If it stops sweating that's because it no longer has the resources to do so. Not good. This means your body won't have enough blood to pump around to it's vital organs. You increase the risk of blood clotting. Your kidneys start to shut down and turn your acid/base balance all wacky. 

No sweat = extreme danger
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I also love jicama! It's available on almost every salad bar in my area. So crispy and clean tasting .

I drink....a lot. I work out in the heat daily so it's not uncommon for me to drink 250-300 ounces of water daily (I keep a couple of old Gatorade bottles in my truck and re-fill them at one of about 5 windmills I have access to while at work). I am almost always thirsty. Even sitting here now, I'm thirsty. If I don't get enough water in a day, I can feel it. I feel draggy and crappy and just ick.

However, my Dad and Mom neither one drink hardly any water at all and are perfectly fine. I guess it's to each their own.

Did I mention that I also sweat like a hooker in church when I get hot? That might have something to do with it LOL.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> By the time a person experiences thirst, the body is already dehydrated.


I guess that depends what you call "dehydrated." Initial thirst is just your body saying, "Hey, I could use some water." It is NOT saying that you are severely or even moderately dehydrated. You can be thirsty for hours without any harm being done. Of course there will be exceptions, (like individuals, higher or extreme temperatures, lower or extreme lack of humidity) but in general...

A better way to tell is by the colour of your urine. Same as we can tell for our horses. I suppose a pinch test might work as well, but that can be dependent on other factors.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

No, if you feel thirsty you are already behind the 8 ball on staying hydrated. Not dangerously dehydrated but dehydrated none the less. It is also very easy to get dehydrated in cold weather and not realize it. Your body uses a lot of fluid to help maintain body temp. However generally a person doesn't get that thirst feeling like in the heat. 
Yes, urine color is a good indicator however there can be a lot of variables to that. For example a multivitamin will turn urine dang near neon and tge person is well hydrated. Do that can be misleading. The pinch test in a person works, however it is usually a pretty late sign that the person is pretty far along on the dehydrated road. 
It is pretty common for me to have a Nalgene bottle with me all day at the station or working outside no matter the time of year. I'm not going to be " that guy " that flakes out at a fire because I was stupid and didn't stay hydrated. :lol: it also helps to add a Gatorade or powerAde or as someone said a pinch of salt in The mix to put some of the salts and sugars back in that you lose when you sweat a lot.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I will also say that there are a ton of people that operate dehydrated all the time will little ill effect. It is how they are used to running. It is what the body gets accustomed to. I would venture to say a majority run slightly dehydrated on a regular basis.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Can't understand why so many have such an aversion to drinking water. Elixer of life and fountain of youth, after all. did you know water helps keep your skin from wrinkling so much? Helps lessen a zit problem? And so many other things too. Sodas just contribute to early demise.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Lol water is not snake oil, who benefits from "scamming" people to drink water?


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

gypsygirl said:


> Lol water is not snake oil, who benefits from "scamming" people to drink water?


Coca Cola? The whole bottled water thing is somewhat of a scam IMO.....even if they're a dime a piece, it's still way over priced when you consider what tap water costs......

After the NASCAR race at Richmond, Jimmie Johnson had some serious dehydration issues......Now Jimmie is one of the best conditioned athletes in Nascar and often competes in marathons, triathlons etc....

Water is good for the body.......drink baby drink....


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I can put my own tapwater in a bottle and go anywhere...............:smile:


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

In my opinion bottled water is the biggest rip off ever devised. Unless of course one doesn't have a safe water source. Like gunslinger said it is sooooo overpriced it isn't even funny. Not to mention the extra trash it makes. My well water at the house tastes way better to in my opinion as well.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

squirrelfood said:


> I can put my own tapwater in a bottle and go anywhere...............:smile:


That's exactly what I do.....nalgene bottle or canteen and away we go.....

I do have a carbon filter on the refrigerator and a britta.....

I still pick up a case of bottled water from time to time as sometimes it's just more convenient.....but I never pay more than 3 buck fror a case of 24....yet I do admit....it makes me feel like I'm a huckleberry....knowing what outlandish prices I'm really paying for water....

Kind of like selling ice to an Alaskan.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I was getting serious indigestion for a long time. I drink our well water when here at home, but always packed bottled water in my saddle bags when riding. I bought a handful of those good washable bottles and refill daily. Very little indigestion now. Of course, I had to switch from the plastic bag lined box wine to bottled wine, right?:grin:


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> That's exactly what I do.....nalgene bottle or canteen and away we go.....
> 
> I do have a carbon filter on the refrigerator and a britta.....
> 
> ...


It still doesn't hurt to have it around "just in case". Plus, I've had guests that politely turn up their nose at a glass of water and prefer to be offered a sealed bottle of water. Whatever.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I may be repeating what someone else has said (I'm sorry, I didn't read through all six pages  ) I think "Most" people looking to lose weight are consuming non-diet beverages aka Calories & Sugar carbonated drinks or sugary juices. 

I went from drinking 2 to 3 Diet Dew's daily, to non. I gained (lost really) nothing. No change in weight, demeanor, attitude, feeling, etc. I felt like I was suckered into drinking something I don't like by giving up something I DO enjoy. The kicker is, I don't need nor want the caffeine. I love the carbonation, but I hate carbonated water on its own. I drink ICE now... 

Anyway, I see water being thrust on those looking to lose weight due to the fact they're consuming some form of sugary drink and so when they dump that and start drinking water, they 'miraculously' lose weight. Not because of water consumption, but stopping the consumption of sugary drinks. Water certainly comes with great benefits given the percentage of our body made of water.

I tell you though, once I stopped drinking diet soda and saw no benefit I was bitter. I tried giving up diet soda multiple times throughout my life and finally I was "done." I will still have an occasional diet here and there, but I don't miss it. I used to loathe drinking water, now I gladly slug several bottles a day. We shop at BJs and can get 30+ bottles of water to the tune of a little over $3, we refill our bottles (most of the time lol!)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I'm so thankful that I live in a small town. Our water is wonderful straight out of the tap. I've lived in some places that the water tasted so nasty I couldn't bear to drink it so I would use a filter of some sort.

I will refuse bottled water unless there is absolutely no other option. To me, they all have this nasty bitter aftertaste that lingers on the back of my tongue and makes me thirstier. BUT, I'm very sensitive to anything even remotely bitter; coffee, beer, etc. Can't stomach any of it.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Our tap tastes funky at my house with DH, but I'll drink tap from my parents well all day long lol!

Definitely gotta be the right bottle of water, amazing how "water" will leave an aftertaste xP


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Arizona tap water is too "hard" I've drank water straight from the tap and it isn't the city vs country its just the geographics. I drink the water from my fridge (filtered) or Arrowhead sometimes Evian


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

And I like "hard" water. The hardness is the minerals in it. Soft water to me tastes like drinking a sponge. It's not crisp, its mushy. You know how the big thing is "spring water?" Guess why? Because it has minerals in it from the ground water spring. That is, if it is true spring water. Many is advertised as spring water, but actually isn't. Just a promo.

The bottle water industry is definitely about money and sketchy. Ever buy a bottle of water at the convenience store? It often costs more than fuel.

My whole thing is just about the media/advertisers saying that if you drink water, you'll automatically be healthy/healthier. BS. If I walk a extra mile every day I'll be healthy too then? Nothing else I do matters? Just that 8 glasses of water will fix me right up then... ya, not.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

NorthernMama, you're absolutely right. I much prefer my well water. Chock full of minerals and tastes great. City water, not so much, and store bought water bottles, forget it. I have to be really thirsty to drink those.

Ya know, I get up in the morning and grab a cup of coffee, and take my allergy meds with a glass of tap water. The water is so cool and refreshing it actually wakes me up as much as my coffee does.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Trust me you haven't tasted the water out of city of Phoenix pipes. Its not "crisp" it tastes like chlorine. I've had real spring water and I can tell the difference I'm just saying tap water here is not good.

A persons health is made up of many different factors. Anyone who tells you that there is one magic cure all is full of it, but water is essential... Just my 2 cents


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Yep. Look what happens to horses when they don't drink enough water.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

DreaMy said:


> Trust me you haven't tasted the water out of city of Phoenix pipes. Its not "crisp" it tastes like chlorine. I've had real spring water and I can tell the difference I'm just saying tap water here is not good.


That everyone agrees on - city water sucks. The "crisp" water I am referring to is good well water taken from a ground aquifer or from a true spring, which also originates from a ground aquifer.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I do know when mt B-I-L was working in Saudi he had to drink four litres of water a day if he was out on site. 

When you get heat in the 100s any sweat immediately dries.

Another thing, the body adapts over time to retaining more water in the heat. When they returned to the UK it would take them a week or more before they lost their water retention. This would show with swelling ankles.

You can drink to much water and a few people have downed doing so.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Tap water, the biggest change for me when coming to live on the prairies, no safe drinking water. Coming from the UK it was totally odd not to have a piped clean water supply. Few farms around here have directly potable water, so I have got used to bottles and the water cooler. I still feel odd when we go to the city or on vacation and remember that I can drink the tap water, how quickly we adapt.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Is your well water not coming from an aquifer? Why isn't it potable?

Sorry for the silly questions, but even around here, folks who aren't on city water, their water is perfectly safe because it comes directly from the underground aquifers.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

We only have a shallow well working at the moment, and it doesn't test very well. our deep well is out of commission (again) because no one can face the 3 rd recovery of the pump. When the fricking thing goes wrong it is 650' down, and that is a long long haul. We have taken it up twice, and really need to do it again, considering the money that we sank putting that well in, the darn thing could try and work for more than a few months at a time.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Shallow well aka dug well or surface water well -- ICK. 100 years ago those were OK if properly placed in a large vacant field, but now there is so much contamination those wells aren't good for much. Not even watering your garden - it will contaminate your produce.

GH - MDH says an effective pump for a 650' placement is a 1HP, 230V, 22 stage pump. Food for thought if you want it to work


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I talked to the water company today. Tap water cost $3.00 for 1000 gallons. Or, 8000 16 ounce bottles equivalent if my math is correct.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Random: My late grandparents lived out in middle of nowhere Missouri, I know they were friends with a few people who has to start using bottled water for everything (including baths and showers) b/c their pipe line ran straight through nuclear powerhouse site. Needless to say that was a mess...

It only makes me wonder what sort of contaminates are in the water we drink


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> . Trouble is some people really can't tell the difference between hunger and thirst, so eat when they actually need to drink.
> 
> I personally find that when I drink plenty and regularly the peeing thing evens out. I also know that I actually feel better and my skin is better.
> 
> ...


 
Great Post!! I was going to say this same thing.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If you stop getting thirsty then you need to drink more water, 
When the human body gets dehydrated its thirst mechanism switches off.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a well that is not potable. Which may be a good thing in the long run, the state of California is eyeing wells with an inclination to put meters on them.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Al tap water in the UK is meant to be drinkable but they put chlorine in it every so often and I hate that.
Having been on spring water for years the tap water tastes ghastly unless I filter it.

I refuse to pay the price they charge for bottled water.


----------

